# Cure for smelly fretboard?



## possumkiller (Dec 31, 2009)

Ok so I got one of those Squier Classic Vibe 60s Strats. Really good guitars for the money. They beat the holy hell out of any MIM Fender. Especially with neat little details like round laminated fretboard, quartersawn neck, 2pc alder body, beveled polepieces, split side inlays. Anyway, Ive had the 50s model before and loved it. The only thing is when I play this one I notice the smell of something close to old piss or something. It took a while to connect it to the guitar and I was smelling all around the room trying to find where its coming from. Finally I smelled the fretboard of this thing and omg its horrid. Does anyone make like fretboard deodorant? Is it cool to fabreeze it or something?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2009)

Should just be able to buy some wood polish for guitars which is safe to use on fretboards. Clean it up and lemon oil it. If that don't work, I don't want to know what the previous owner to did to that guitar.


----------



## JohnIce (Dec 31, 2009)

Scallop it?


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 31, 2009)

Naptha, then Dunlop Fretboard conditioner. The Naptha is essentially lighter fluid and is absolutely safe for use on your guitar to degrease/clean/deodorize the fretboard and then the fretboard conditioner will add the moisture back to it (when the rubbing alcohol evaporates it pulls the moisture out of the board so you need to put some back in). Apply the naptha to the fretboard and wipe it down well to get all the grease/smell out.  If it doesn't do it in one session (it should though ) give it another go with both coats and you're good to go.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Dec 31, 2009)

HighGain510 said:


> Naptha, then Dunlop Fretboard conditioner. The Naptha is essentially lighter fluid and is absolutely safe for use on your guitar to degrease/clean/deodorize the fretboard and then the fretboard conditioner will add the moisture back to it (when the rubbing alcohol evaporates it pulls the moisture out of the board so you need to put some back in). Apply the naptha to the fretboard and wipe it down well to get all the grease/smell out.  If it doesn't do it in one session (it should though ) give it another go with both coats and you're good to go.




This.

I sold an Epiphone LP that had been played hard for two years and never had the fretboard cleaned (I was young, and I hated that guitar ) and put away dirty. It spent nearly 5 years in my loft in its flight case before I pulled it out to sell it. I hit the fretboard with some naptha and you wouldn't believe the shit that came off it. It looked brand new afterwards, except for the worn frets and the corroded bridge, though naptha cannot save those!


----------



## Winspear (Dec 31, 2009)

I was gonna say lemon oil but I seem to remember it was dangerous to maple fretboards, if that is what you have.


----------



## oremus91 (Dec 31, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> I was gonna say lemon oil but I seem to remember it was dangerous to maple fretboards, if that is what you have.



Not to hijack but what is best to clean maple with? The Naptha and fretboard cleaner stated above are good for maple?

EDIT: grammar lol


----------



## Menos (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, possumkiller!

I've got the same problem here! Classic Vibe 60's (Candy Apple Red) and the fretboard smells like urine. Did you fix the problem by now? Did the lemon oil work?

By the way, my serial number is s / n CGS0913956. Perhaps our instruments were made the same day.

M.


----------



## Underworld (Jan 3, 2010)

Napalm? Just kiddin'


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 3, 2010)

How the fuck can you guys both have similar models that both smell like piss? That's fucking weird/and half funny... what happened at the factory that day? lol


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2010)

Why would a fretboard stink?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jan 3, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why would a fretboard stink?



Dead skin, sebaceous oils and bacteria in the grooves of the woods grain? Why wouldn't it stink?


----------



## Metalus (Jan 3, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> How the fuck can you guys both have similar models that both smell like piss? That's fucking weird/and half funny... what happened at the factory that day? lol


 
Dudes at the factory mustve been pretty drunk


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 3, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Dead skin, sebaceous oils and bacteria in the grooves of the woods grain? Why wouldn't it stink?



I've never heard of, or experienced such a thing. I wasn't trying to be funny..I was dead serious.


----------



## White Cluster (Jan 3, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why would a fretboard stink?




Did Vai play your guitar?







Or this person..






Reminder
ALWAYS change the strings and clean the fretboard on any new/used guitar..You never know where it's been.


----------



## Menos (Jan 4, 2010)

I believe it's the wood. Indian rosewood seems to have a urine-like stench at times. See eBay Guides - Brazilian rosewood guitar wood in todays market place


----------

